

Shoply: Selling Online The Simpler Way - JeffBajayo
http://technorati.com/technology/article/shoply-selling-online-the-simpler-way/

======
ojbyrne
"Unlike Shopify, there aren’t any bandwidth or storage limits, not even a
setup fee; it’s just a simple way to sell your wares online"...."The premium
version in a nutshell, allows you to post and sell up to 50 products at a time
(10 in free)"

Saying there's no limits of one specific type, followed by another type of
limit (a prohibitively small limit at that) seems a little disingenuous.

------
hop
They need a better value prop than unlimited bandwidth or storage limits -
those are near the bottom of the list of importance for a small-time eCommerce
site.

